# 5 year old pellet stove - St Croix York Insert?



## Don2222 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello

My friend is interested in a used St Croix York Insert pellet stove for his fireplace for approx $1500 in very good working order.

Any pros or cons or anything he should watch out for?


*Found Specs here  http://www.pelletstovefires.com/st-croix-york.html*

Heating Area 1,800 sq.ft.

Max. Heat Output 40,000 btu.

Min. Heat Output 10,500 btu. Zero with optional thermostat

Automatic Ignition Yes

Manual Ignition If needed

Hopper Capacity 40 lbs.

Burn time 33 hrs.

Fuel Type Wood pellets, 50% corn and wood pellets

Glass Air Wash Yes

Built in Blower Yes

Convection Blower Capacity 210 cfm.

Thermostat Compatible Yes, available as an option

E.P.A. Approved Yes

Emissions 0.7 gr./hr.

Efficiency 78%

Dimensions for the St Croix York Fireplace Insert

Dimensions Insert

Height 21.25 in.
Width 25 in.
Depth 10.5 in. onto hearth 16 in. into fireplace

Min. Fireplace Size

Height 19 in.
Width 24 in.
Depth 16 in

Insert Surround Dimensions 45 in. by 32 in

Weight 220 lbs.

Window Size 23 in. by 9.5 in.

Flue Vent Size 3 in.

Rear Vent Yes

Rear Vent Height 6.4 in.

Battery Backup No, See Stove Sentry

Surge Protector Recommended

Colours Black

Exhaust Temperature Sensor Yes

Low Draft Shutdown Yes

Construction Type Fabricated steel

Automatic Shutdown and Re-ignition Yes, with optional thermostat


----------



## Estarrio (Sep 18, 2011)

When you say in good working order, I assume you mean used?  I think that price is a little steep for a used old style York.

That said, it is a good unit.  The versa grate can cause noise issues but adjustments and oil work wonders.

Incidentally, I paid around $1500 for my York brand new.  I believe they are making (or maybe already have at this point) a new insert with a higher efficiency rating.


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 18, 2011)

Estarrio said:
			
		

> When you say in good working order, I assume you mean used?  I think that price is a little steep for a used old style York.
> 
> That said, it is a good unit.  The versa grate can cause noise issues but adjustments and oil work wonders.
> 
> Incidentally, I paid around $1500 for my York brand new.  I believe they are making (or maybe already have at this point) a new insert with a higher efficiency rating.



Yes, It is used. Thanks for the info. As far as the price goes, I thought it was $2899 list price like this add I found pictured below?

You are correct that there is a new model out.
Ashby-P Insert List Price $2965
http://stcroixstoves.com/pellet-insert-ashby-p.php


----------



## Estarrio (Sep 18, 2011)

The market may have changed since I bought my stove in 2010.  At the time, they were offering heavy discounts because the stove wouldn't qualify for energy rebates based on the efficiency.

I had been quoted close to $1500 at a couple of dealers in Mass.  Again, this was 2010 so things may be different.

Overall, I like the York.  I use it as a secondary stove on the coldest days.  I also use it when I want the aspect of a fire in my living room.  

I've had some slight issues with the versa grate feature.  On the flip side, I spend far less time cleaning the burn pot.  The hopper size is limiting, but I am comparing it to a free standing main unit.  I also wish that you could control the fan speed and auger motor independently.  The stove seems to work best on setting 4 and 5.  It would be nice to be able to alter the fan speed to have greater control over the room temp.

I'm happy with the York.  Honestly, I jumped on it because of the price.  There were other options but for a secondary stove, I couldn't justify the extra price tag.


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello

One very interesting feature about the York insert is the Smart Thermostat Mode. Hey Estarrio do you like that?

SmartStat Mode â€“ How does it work?
The SmartStat Function on a St. Croix Pellet stove is the way a St. Croix operates as a Fully Automatic stove. A stove operating as a Fully Automatic stove works great when constant heat isnâ€™t needed. The stove lights when heat is needed and shuts off when it isnâ€™t needed. However this is not the way to operate a stove once the Heating Season arrives. Then a constant source of heat is what you will be looking for. This is where the â€œSmartStatâ€ puts the St. Croix in a different category. The stove operates on a Thermostat and once the heat demand has been met the stove will drop into the #1 Heat Level and pilots there for one hour. If the thermostat doesnâ€™t call for heat during that one-hour period, the stove will shut down and wait to re-light itself when the thermostat calls for heat again. The control board automatically switches back and forth between a â€œPiloting Thermostat Systemâ€ and a â€œFully Automatic Thermostat Systemâ€ based on how often the thermostat calls for heat. This eliminates the On â€“ Off cycle of an Automatic stove, once the Heating

Click Pic below to Enlarge


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello

I see what you mean about the versa grate!

7. With the Room Fan removed you have easy access to the Versa Grate system. This should also be lubricated on a yearly basis with some High Temp Anti-Seize (can be purchased at a local car parts store). There are several areas to lubricate (see figure 11 below). They are: the Cam, Rear Bushing & Rod of the Shaft/Cage Weldment and the Front Bushing (for location of the front bushing see figure 5 on page 9, it is located in the front of the stove, below the Grate Weldment and Shaker Plate in the Firebox).
York Operations Manual
These are all moving parts and over time may start making a high-pitched â€œSquealingâ€ sound.


----------



## vetrik (Sep 22, 2011)

We bought a St. Croix York insert in 2008. It's been great for us - this will be our fourth winter with it. It heats our whole house (1350 square feet). Other than having the motor replaced right after we started using it (still under warranty), we haven't had any problems with it. 

However, that price does seem a little steep to me. We bought it brand new in 2008 for $2600, which included installation, the chimney liner and an ash vac.


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 22, 2011)

vetrik said:
			
		

> We bought a St. Croix York insert in 2008. It's been great for us - this will be our fourth winter with it. It heats our whole house (1350 square feet). Other than having the motor replaced right after we started using it (still under warranty), we haven't had any problems with it.
> 
> However, that price does seem a little steep to me. We bought it brand new in 2008 for $2600, which included installation, the chimney liner and an ash vac.



thanks for the info, my friend did buy it so he should be happy after it get's installed!


----------



## ltk10 (Oct 21, 2011)

With regard to the SmartStat, does anyone know how to take a St. Croix out of SmartStat mode when the stove is on "standby"?  (By "standby" I mean thermostat not calling for heat, pilot off, stove off, On/Off light flashing.)  The only way we've been able to do this so far is by either cycling through Manual (switching over, fans come on, push the On/Off button, I'm still not 100% sure that works) or unplugging.  Also, should I be able to seamlessly switch from SmartStat to Thermostat when the stove is on "standby"? That doesn't work either.  I am frustrated, welcome any insights.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 21, 2011)

ltk10 said:
			
		

> With regard to the SmartStat, does anyone know how to take a St. Croix out of SmartStat mode when the stove is on "standby"?  (By "standby" I mean thermostat not calling for heat, pilot off, stove off, On/Off light flashing.)  The only way we've been able to do this so far is by either cycling through Manual (switching over, fans come on, push the On/Off button, I'm still not 100% sure that works) or unplugging.  Also, should I be able to seamlessly switch from SmartStat to Thermostat when the stove is on "standby"? That doesn't work either.  I am frustrated, welcome any insights.



Normally stoves require a power on reset to change modes.


----------



## ltk10 (Oct 21, 2011)

What is a power on reset and how do I achieve it outside of unplugging the stove?  And thank you!


----------



## relxn88 (Oct 21, 2011)

ltk10 said:
			
		

> With regard to the SmartStat, does anyone know how to take a St. Croix out of SmartStat mode when the stove is on "standby"?  (By "standby" I mean thermostat not calling for heat, pilot off, stove off, On/Off light flashing.)  The only way we've been able to do this so far is by either cycling through Manual (switching over, fans come on, push the On/Off button, I'm still not 100% sure that works) or unplugging.  Also, should I be able to seamlessly switch from SmartStat to Thermostat when the stove is on "standby"? That doesn't work either.  I am frustrated, welcome any insights.


  If your in smartstat(standby) the power light should be blinking and If you move the switch from smartstat to thermostat or manual, it takes the stove out of smartstat mode and the Power light will still be blinking.  The stove will "not" automatically start unless your in smartstat mode. If you want the stove to start, put it in manual and hit the blinking power button. Or, put it back in smartstat and turn the desired heat up, on your thermostat, until your calling for heat from the stove. It will automatically start. Thermostat mode has the stove constantly running at the set number (1-5) when called for heat. The rest of the time it idles, running on setting 1, when the thermostat is not calling for heat.


----------



## ltk10 (Oct 21, 2011)

This is incredibly helpful.  One more question:  If I am in SmartStat "standby" and I push the slider over to Thermostat, should I expect the stove to ignite when the thermostat calls for heat?  (It does not, I'm trying to figure out if that's normal.)


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 21, 2011)

ltk10 said:
			
		

> What is a power on reset and how do I achieve it outside of unplugging the stove?  And thank you!



Normally you shut the stove off, change the slider, and turn the stove back on.  The stove only looks for that setting once, usually when turned on, sometimes only having the plug pulled will it pick up that switch.  Depends upon the control board.


----------



## ltk10 (Oct 21, 2011)

I can't thank you enough, I am actually going to sleep soundly tonight instead of waking up every thirty seconds listening for a stove that may or may not respond.  Thank you!


----------



## relxn88 (Oct 22, 2011)

ltk10 said:
			
		

> This is incredibly helpful.  One more question:  If I am in SmartStat "standby" and I push the slider over to Thermostat, should I expect the stove to ignite when the thermostat calls for heat?  (It does not, I'm trying to figure out if that's normal.)


 If you push the switch (on your St. Croix York) from Smartstat(while in the standby, and non-operating)  to thermostat and there's a call for heat, nothing will happen. The thermostat mode is for when the stove is already working. I have a York and I run it in Smartstat this time of year. If cool at night, it might come on and will run until the thermostat has reached the desired setting(my wall stat is in my kitchen, but the stove is in the living room). Once the desired temperature has been met, the stove will run for another hour(idling) and if no more heat is called for in that hour, then the stove shuts off until next time heat is called for and the stove restarts. When the weather gets cooler(below 40 degrees all the time) I run the stove on the thermometer setting. Once the colder part of winter comes, I just leave it on Manual setting of 2,3, or if it's 10 degrees or less I'll use the 4 setting.


----------

